# ‘Only 2 bags of clothes’ he said but he didn’t say ‘not wheelie bin bags 😃!!’



## Hen on the Nest (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi all,
I’m a relative newbie to Motorhoming, been a live-aboard since Nov ‘17, looking forward to taking my first big ish trip very soon.
I’ve been enjoying listening to posts that the Nesting Zombie has relayed to me so I thought it was time to see for myself what keeps him occupied for so much of his time LOL! 
Safe travels to you all during this snowy weather.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 1, 2018)

Hmm looks like everyone has missed you out, so 

HELLO YOU

Now stick the Kettle on !.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Mar 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hmm looks like everyone has missed you out, so
> 
> HELLO YOU
> 
> Now stick the Kettle on !.




Thank You! Thought it was something I’d said....!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello from ulster,get the coffee on and turn telly up as its going to be a few nasty days ahead.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Mar 1, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Hello from ulster,get the coffee on and turn telly up as its going to be a few nasty days ahead.



WAY ahead of you lol, DVD’s at the ready & hot chocolate on the go but looks like it’s improving here now, still windy & no more snow but I’m not going to change a good plan!


----------



## izwozral (Mar 1, 2018)

Watch out for Robmac he has a psychotic murderous hatred for hens.

Although, if you buy him a beer he tends to get all lovey dovey.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 1, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Watch out for Robmac he has a psychotic murderous hatred for hens.
> 
> Although, if you buy him a beer he tends to get all lovey dovey.



Looks like you will feel at home here.
One or two of us might be classed as eccentric, in some circles. You've already heard from a few prime examples.
Welcome.


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2018)

sorry i was brought up to never disturb a broody hen , but now you're up , welcome , feathery friend !


----------



## REC (Mar 1, 2018)

:drive::drive:
Welcome to the forum...see we can be polite and formal too!:banana:


----------



## Robmac (Mar 1, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Watch out for Robmac he has a psychotic murderous hatred for hens.
> 
> Although, if you buy him a beer he tends to get all lovey dovey.



Hens bad :mad1: Beer good! :tongue:

Welcome aboard HOTN.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi and welcand welcome along me along even tough it’s not your first post.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks again you guys, must get a wriggle on tho, got a pheasant to prepare for dinner!


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello Hen and welcome to the wild side :welcome:

It sounds as though you're loving the whole new experience of full-timing and taking to it brilliantly 

Wishing you heaps of joy and adventures for years to come.


----------

